# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  شباب يرسمون صورة «النواب» المقبل

## معاذ ملحم

شباب يرسمون صورة «النواب» المقبل 



محمد الخصاونة - رسم شباب صورة مأمولة لمجلس النواب المقبل.. ذلك المجلس الرقابي والتشريعي، الذي يعول بأن يكون عاملا فاعلا في مسيرة التنمية والتطور.
وانطلق هؤلاء الشباب، في تحديد «مواصفات» المجلس المقبل، من خلال أعضائه، بالاستناد إلى ما اعترى التجربة البرلمانية السابقة من سلبيات، والتي خلقت «فجوة» ثقة بينه والمواطنين.
وحددوا «النزاهة والشفافية والمساءلة» عناوين كبرى لآليات عمل المجلس المقبل، وقالوا في حديث مع «الرأي الشبابي» إن «البرلمان الذي نريد يتصف بالنزاهة والشفافية والمساءلة».
ورأوا أن المجلس النيابي ممثل الشعب في الطموح والهدف، بعيداً عن الأنانية التي تتمثل في اعتقاد البعض بأن البرلمان هو بأعضائه.
وكان وزير التنمية السياسية موسى المعايطة أكد في تصريحات صحفية بداية هذا الاسبوع ان الانتخابات النيابية ستجري بموعدها وبدرجة عالية من الشفافية والنزاهة.
وفي السياق؛ طالب الدكتور الصيدلاني عبدالله الوقفي مجلس النواب المقبل بأن يولي أهمية ودعماً للمؤسسات الشبابية، وفي مقدمتها المجلس الأعلى للشباب وهيئة شباب كلنا الأردن، وعقد لقاءات حوارية بين عدد من أعضاء مجلس النواب والقائمين على هاتين المؤسستين.
وطالب الدكتور الوقفي بضرورة إيلاء الشباب أهمية خاصة لاسيما أنهم يشكلون أكثر من 70٪ من مجتمعنا الفتي.
وأكد حسين وليد (28 سنة) يدرس ماجستير علوم سياسية؛ أهمية التشاركية بين البرلمان والمواطنين في القرارات التي يصادق عليها أو يرفضها مما يشير إلى ضرورة تواصل البرلمانيين باللقاءات الدورية وعبر شبكة الإنترنت وتوفير شبكة علاقات تفاعلية مع الفئات المختلفة في المجتمع لإطلاعهم على ما يجري واستطلاع رأيهم.
وأشار إلى أهمية أن يجد البرلمان المقبل خطوات فاعلة للحد من العنف الشبابي.
ورأى عصام عبد الحفيظ (30 سنة) طالب دكتوراه علوم سياسية؛ ان على المجلس المقبل الالتفات إلى أهمية تعميق مفاهيم وقيم الوطنية ودعم دور الاسرة في التنشئة والتربية والرعاية؛ وإتاحة الفرصة للقواعد الانتخابية المشاركة في صناعة القرارات خصوصاً بما يتعلق منها بالتشريعات.
ولفتت طالبة علم الاجتماع، رهام عبدالله (25 سنة)؛ إلى ضرورة أن يهتم برلماننا المقبل بالعمل على تطوير شخصية الشباب؛ والتشبيك مع البرلمانات العربية والصديقة لتعريف الغير بسياساتنا ومواقفنا والتوعية بقضايانا الوطنية والعربية لدعمها ومساندتها.
وأكدت طالبة التربية، ضياء حمزه (24 سنة)؛ أهمية المساءلة وهو الدور الأساسي لأعضاء البرلمان فمن جهة مراقبة ومساءلة الحكومات عن أي تقصير في السياسات والمشاريع؛ ومن جهة أخرى لتتم مساءلتهم من قبل ناخبيهم.
وأشار روحي خطاب (31 سنة) مدرس لغة عربية؛ إلى أن الاتحاد البرلماني الدولي أوجد «فكرة المساءلة التي تعني ضمناً أن يقدم أعضاء البرلمان (تبريراً) لاحقاً عن تصرفاتهم بشكل أكثر تركيزاً من مثل تقديم تبرير منطقي لتصويتهم إزاء قضية معينة فهي جوهر المساءلة السياسية».
ولفت علي فياض (23 سنة) يدرس بكالوريوس لغات؛ إلى أن دولاً أخرى وبهدف تعزيز الثقة ما بين النائب وناخبيه يقدم النائب تقريراً دورياً حول ما قام به لناخبيه، مؤكداً أن النائب انتخب أولا وأخيراً لخدمة مصالح الشعب وليس لخدمة مصالحه الشخصية كما يتطلب الواقع الجديد تبني مدونة للسلوك العام تتضمن معايير محددة بهدف تعزيز نزاهة البرلمانات ويتم ذلك باعتماد الشفافية بإعلان أعضاء البرلمان للذمة المالية لكل منهم.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا معاذ وأهم اشي الشباب

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------

